# Spray Paint Art



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Anton (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow this is super cool...I gotta try it some time...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 30, 2009)

That's amazing. God i love spray paint


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

he makes it look so easy. i'm definitely trying this some time soon.


----------



## Gamba (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW awesome


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 22, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## The Beard (Dec 21, 2009)

I know for sure i'd fail horribly if I tried this, which is why I want to try it so badly


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 21, 2009)

My mind has been blown.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow..just checked out more of his videos, amazing 

And to think all these are knocked up in about 5 minutes...any other media would take a good few hours at least to look that good!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, that's almost as amazing as those sand artists. Big thumb's up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 21, 2009)

Must try on guitar


----------



## Sindwulf (Dec 22, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> My mind has been blown.


 
+1, well not really because my mind has just exploded!

I'm really taken back.


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd buy this over Van Gogh' shit anyday


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 21, 2010)

Couple of guys on 6th Street in Austin, TX do that kinda stuff. They sell the stuff for like $20 or $30 a pop. They'll go through like 30-50 cans of paint in a night, and walk away with a few hundred bucks easy. 

I make a point to at least tip them every time I'm near 6th St. Very talented people.

YouTube - downtown spray paint artist.

YouTube - Spray Painting @ 6th Street, Austin



(just a couple vids I found, I recorded neither of them)


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW!!! that is amazing.

Kudos for him for using spray paint as art instead of tagging walls


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> and walk away with a few hundred bucks easy.




And probably a crazy paint high...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> And probably a crazy paint high...


 



uuuuhhhhh.....plead the fifth?


----------

